# Boy Scouts will now allow girls to join.



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 15, 2018)

Once again people are flippin' out over silly wee things. Just suck it up buttercup. I've always found it somewhat sad that boy scouts have such a link to religion that they kick people out for their love interest. I understand boy scouts are boy scouts but why quit over such a minor thing?

https://globalnews.ca/news/4182221/boy-scouts-name-change/

And I should say I just brought the LGBT thing up since it happened awhile ago. I forgot to clarify.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 15, 2018)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> Once again people are flippin' out over silly wee things. Just suck it up buttercup. I've always found it somewhat sad that boy scouts have such a link to religion that they kick people out for their love interest. I understand boy scouts are boy scouts but why quit over such a minor thing?
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/4182221/boy-scouts-name-change/


Where do you see anything lgbt about this?


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 15, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> Where do you see anything lgbt about this?



It was just something I remembered, it wasn't recent but it did happen. Sorry about the typo. The boycott is related to the whole rename thing.


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 15, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> Where do you see anything lgbt about this?


It links related posts throughout the article, and it’s probably random. It was most likely a linked story.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (May 15, 2018)

The name change is certainly bizarre. They go from "Boy Scouts of America" to "Scouts BSA." BSA, if course, stands for "Boy Scouts of America." So... if the name is supposed to be more inclusive... why add "BSA" to the end of it anyways? It reeks of a committee decision pitting the traditionalists against the side that wants to go gender-neutral. I'd say either stick with "Boy Scouts of America" or fully commit to a change, not this awkward "Scouts BSA" thang. I'd venture a guess and say that the people who are boycotting now are of the same faction that appended that "BSA" to the end of the new name?

First I'm hearing about the LGBT thing, though. You can make a case for keeping the Boy Scouts boys-only, but there's never a case for discriminating based on love interest.


----------



## Plstic (May 15, 2018)

huh, I don't see anything related to LGBT here. People have been able to be gay since 2013 in the scouts. Research a bit before you post. Everyone just loves to bash the boy scouts proud Eagle Scout here.


----------



## SG854 (May 15, 2018)

Why is the Girl Scouts still intact and exclusively for girls but the Boy Scouts now has to include girls. Why?

So people complain that girls are not allowed in the Boy Scouts. Umm... the Boy Scouts. So they change the Boy Scouts to BSA and allow girls in. 

Now there are people against this decision. Even the Girl Scouts are criticizing the Boy Scouts for this stupid decision.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> The name change is certainly bizarre. They go from "Boy Scouts of America" to "Scouts BSA." BSA, if course, stands for "Boy Scouts of America." So... if the name is supposed to be more inclusive... why add "BSA" to the end of it anyways? It reeks of a committee decision pitting the traditionalists against the side that wants to go gender-neutral. I'd say either stick with "Boy Scouts of America" or fully commit to a change, not this awkward "Scouts BSA" thang. I'd venture a guess and say that the people who are boycotting now are of the same faction that appended that "BSA" to the end of the new name?
> 
> First I'm hearing about the LGBT thing, though. You can make a case for keeping the Boy Scouts boys-only, but there's never a case for discriminating based on love interest.


Since the parent organization's name is still Boy Scouts of America, I think it was needed for some sort of temporary bureaucratic reason (like it being kept on lists of organizations).


----------



## kuwanger (May 15, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Why is the Girl Scouts still intact and exclusively for girls but the Boy Scouts now has to include girls. Why?



Perhaps "has to include girls" isn't it?  Is the objective of the Boy Scouts only applicable to boys?  Perhaps they realized there was no real reason to exclude girls?  As for the Girl Scouts, they clearly do not have any interest in being an inclusive organization (except in recognizing transfemales)?  One could argue that having two groups is redundant, but we have plenty of organizations that are redundant, so that's hardly a big thing.

As for the name, I presume just "Scouts" would be confusing (and probably violate the Girl Scouts trademark for lack of clear differentiation).  But, yea, Scouts BSA just makes me thing "Scouts Bullshit Association" or something.  Whatever.  Not that I'm joining anyways.


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 15, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Why is the Girl Scouts still intact and exclusively for girls but the Boy Scouts now has to include girls. Why?
> 
> So people complain that girls are not allowed in the Boy Scouts. Umm... the Boy Scouts. So they change the Boy Scouts to BSA and allow girls in.
> 
> Now there are people against this decision. Even the Girl Scouts are criticizing the Boy Scouts for this stupid decision.


The girl scouts only care because some girls have decided that they prefer the scouts instead (I.e. “you’re taking our money so fuck you”). Scouts bsa and girl scouts end up being very different experiences, so it makes sense that some girls would much rather just be a scout. Not a stupid decision, it’s just being complained about by stupid people, and salty corporate entities.


----------



## cots (May 15, 2018)

Combining young boys and girls together is not going to work out well. A lot of titty grabbing will be going around.


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 15, 2018)

cots said:


> Combining young boys and girls together is not going to work out well. A lot of titty grabbing will be going around.


What? Jesus Christ.


----------



## The Catboy (May 15, 2018)

Just gonna toss out there that Girl Scouts have accepted boys within the scouts for years and no one batted an eyelash.
Edit: turns out it was a local troop in my hometown and not the whole organization


----------



## Plstic (May 15, 2018)

I don't think that's the case in the US. they are separate entities from the scouts in the UK. Now since the boy scouts accept girls there's no reason to join girl scouts now tbh. The boy scouts are much more engaging then girl scouts.


----------



## DBlaze (May 15, 2018)

Oy, when are we going to allow females and males to compete in the exact same match during sport events? I wonder why they never complained about that yet.
Really makes you think if there is perhaps a distinct difference between males and females after all 

That being said, I have nothing against inclusiveness but this is getting a little stale. Let boy scouts be boy scouts and girl scouts be girl scouts.
Either that or just toss out both and call it plain old scouts.

I wish this era of MUH SAFE BUBBLES PLS DONT POP MUH BUBBLE would just come to an abrupt end already, it's getting really annoying and too many decisions are being made based on, and sorry if anyone gets offended, what a group of minorities wants or what they are offended by.


----------



## Scarlet (May 15, 2018)

I don't get why they were ever separate in the first place. I spent seven years in scouting and never saw an issue with both boys and girls being together. That being said, this was in the UK. America is weird.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 15, 2018)

cots said:


> Combining young boys and girls together is not going to work out well. A lot of titty grabbing will be going around.


It's almost like they're going to have to be taught by someone to respect other people's boundaries


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Why is the Girl Scouts still intact and exclusively for girls but the Boy Scouts now has to include girls. Why?
> So people complain that girls are not allowed in the Boy Scouts. Umm... the Boy Scouts. So they change the Boy Scouts to BSA and allow girls in.
> Now there are people against this decision. Even the Girl Scouts are criticizing the Boy Scouts for this stupid decision.



If the only difference between the two organizations was the admission criteria, this would be a valid point. However since it seems that the Boy Scouts focus on actual scouting, hiking, camping, trekking, wilderness skills, orientation, map reading and so on, while the Girl Scouts focus on selling cookies, they are not valid alternatives to each other. People complain that girls are not allowed into the only actual youth scouts organization in the US and that the only "alternative" they're offered is basically a pyramid scheme and may as well be called "Amy's Baking Company" and drop the "scout" pretense altogether. And the "Girl Scouts" are criticizing this decision because it will cost them revenue, nothing else. 




cots said:


> Combining young boys and girls together is not going to work out well. A lot of titty grabbing will be going around.


Yeah, let's segregate schools too. Letting boys interact with girls is a terrible idea.


----------



## Kigiru (May 15, 2018)

SJW feminist idiocy. I'll ask once - Does Girls Scouts is still called Girls Scouts? The answer is "fucking yes" and it shows how this change is pretty lame and pushed by very toxic groups of people. I'm how that they will boycott this crap to the point were the change will be turned back, just for the sake of not giving some completely idiotic people a satisfaction of ruining it.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 15, 2018)

Kigiru said:


> SJW feminist idiocy. I'll ask once - Does Girls Scouts is still called Girls Scouts? The answer is "fucking yes" and it shows how this change is pretty lame and pushed by very toxic groups of people. I'm how that they will boycott this crap to the point were the change will be turned back, just for the sake of not giving some completely idiotic people a satisfaction of ruining it.


I'm confused as to why you use one organization not changing their name as a justification for why the other one shouldn't. They're completely separate entities run by different people, even if the GS were prodded into changing their name as well no one would be able to expect both organizations to do it simultaneously


----------



## kuwanger (May 15, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Just gonna toss out there that Girl Scouts have accepted boys within the scouts for years and no one batted an eyelash.



Um, could you provide some examples of this?  AFAIK, the official position is to accept biological boys who identify as girls, but only on a case-by-base basis and as accepted by the troop.  That's certainly what their FAQ seems to state.  They seem to make it quite clear the intent of the Girl Scouts is to provide a emotional and physical safe place for girls.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 15, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Um, could you provide some examples of this?  AFAIK, the official position is to accept biological boys who identify as girls, but only on a case-by-base basis and as accepted by the troop.  That's certainly what their FAQ seems to state.  They seem to make it quite clear the intent of the Girl Scouts is to provide a emotional and physical safe place for girls.


I'm gonna guess personal experience, but when I was searching around I found this gem: http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...welcome-cross-dressing-boys-into-their-ranks/


----------



## The Catboy (May 15, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Um, could you provide some examples of this?  AFAIK, the official position is to accept biological boys who identify as girls, but only on a case-by-base basis and as accepted by the troop.  That's certainly what their FAQ seems to state.  They seem to make it quite clear the intent of the Girl Scouts is to provide a emotional and physical safe place for girls.


It could have just been a few local troops because I know it wasn't uncommon in my hometown. I will have to accually look deeper into this because I had believed it was something all troops did. If I am wrong, then it is what it is.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 15, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> It could have just been a few local troops because I know it wasn't uncommon in my hometown. I will have to accually look deeper into this because I had believed it was something all troops did. If I am wrong, then it is what it is.


I'm guessing it was just local, because I'm not finding anything. That doesn't take away from what you said, though, at least in my eyes


----------



## The Catboy (May 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm guessing it was just local, because I'm not finding anything. That doesn't take away from what you said, though, at least in my eyes


Things like these weren't uncommon in my hometown or even in my home state of Massachusetts. So chances are high that some local groups of scouts opperate differently from others, but I digress


----------



## SG854 (May 15, 2018)

Veho said:


> If the only difference between the two organizations was the admission criteria, this would be a valid point. However since it seems that the Boy Scouts focus on actual scouting, hiking, camping, trekking, wilderness skills, orientation, map reading and so on, while the Girl Scouts focus on selling cookies, they are not valid alternatives to each other. People complain that girls are not allowed into the only actual youth scouts organization in the US and that the only "alternative" they're offered is basically a pyramid scheme and may as well be called "Amy's Baking Company" and drop the "scout" pretense altogether. And the "Girl Scouts" are criticizing this decision because it will cost them revenue, nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, let's segregate schools too. Letting boys interact with girls is a terrible idea.


Then improve the Girl Scouts so there no need for girls to go to Boy Scouts. That’s a problem with Girl Scouts.

And the Girl Scouts were saying they believe in a single gender environment, they don’t want the two to mix.

And anyways isn’t selling things a useful skill for girls to learn. People complain that their aren’t enough girls in business. So this is good practice for them.

And the Girl Scouts isn’t a complete waste. They come out more energy conservation minded. It teaches them useful skills to save.

https://www.google.com/amp/www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-girl-scouts-energy-conservation-20160711-snap-story.html?outputType=amp


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 15, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Then improve the Girl Scouts so there no need for girls to go to Boy Scouts. That’s a problem with Girl Scouts.
> 
> And the Girl Scouts were saying they believe in a single gender environment, they don’t want the two to mix.
> 
> ...


So now girls have a choice as to what organization they want to join?...

I still fail to see why that's a bad thing


----------



## smileyhead (May 15, 2018)

Are the girl scouts girlcotting?

I'm so sorry.


----------



## cots (May 15, 2018)

Veho said:


> Yeah, let's segregate schools too. Letting boys interact with girls is a terrible idea.



In schools the children are monitored by teachers and staff along the whole day and kids still find ways to do their thing. In the scouts they spend a lot of time alone, sleep together and are unsupervised a lot. Maybe not the younger scouts, but the ages I'm talking about require constant supervision otherwise there will be sexual harassment and other ill deeds happening. Even if you try to teach the kids not to do such things; they are kids. They will find a way.


----------



## kuwanger (May 15, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I will have to accually look deeper into this because I had believed it was something all troops did. If I am wrong, then it is what it is.



I'm not trying to be negative about it.  It's just, if I had wanted to join the Girl Scouts as a child, I'm pretty sure they wouldn't have included me.  At best, maybe they would have allowed me to tag along as an unofficial member, presuming I had an older sister or Girl Scout member that would vouch for me?  Making special exceptions and unofficial members really aren't the same thing.


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 15, 2018)

cots said:


> In schools the children are monitored by teachers and staff along the whole day and kids still find ways to do their thing. In the scouts they spend a lot of time alone, sleep together and are unsupervised a lot. Maybe not the younger scouts, but the ages I'm talking about require constant supervision otherwise there will be sexual harassment and other ill deeds happening. Even if you try to teach the kids not to do such things; they are kids. They will find a way.


You didn’t read the article, did you.


----------



## linuxares (May 15, 2018)

In sweden we have allowed females and males to be socuts together for a while. The Female Scouts and The Male Scouts joined forces pretty early. They close the joint organisation in 2016 since religion isn't a big part in Sweden anymore and they want to welcome everyone. All of the Swedish scouts today are under the generic term "Scouterna" that means "The scouts". So what's the big dealio?


----------



## Localhorst86 (May 15, 2018)

In germany, we didn't have separate groups when I was a child. We have what's called "Pfadfinder" (translates to "pathfinders") and we had boys and girls in our group.

PS: shouldn't it be called "personcotting"?


----------



## SG854 (May 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So now girls have a choice as to what organization they want to join?...
> 
> I still fail to see why that's a bad thing


Again like I said why would they need to join the Boy Scouts if they improve the Girl Scouts to expand options for girls.


----------



## DBlaze (May 15, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Again like I said why do they need to join the Boy Scouts if they improve the Girl Scouts to expand options for girls.


Why don't they do what any sane country does and make Scouts... Scouts.
Either let Boy Scouts be Boy Scouts and Girl Scouts be Girl Scouts, or just be Scouts.


----------



## SG854 (May 15, 2018)

DBlaze said:


> Why don't they do what any sane country does and make Scouts... Scouts.
> Either let Boy Scouts be Boy Scouts and Girl Scouts be Girl Scouts, or just be Scouts.


Yes


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 15, 2018)

inb4 the word boycott is changed to personcott, but yeah for all the praising of "diversity" there seems to be a concerted effort to do away with as many differences as possible to turn people into one homogeneous collective and prune any sort of "boyish" behaviour or activity while swooning over femininity

personally I can understand if a girl wants to be a bit of a tomboy them being allowed to join activities that appeal to them, and if a boy wants to act more typically feminine they could join a group that promotes and encourages those aspects, it seems more like these moves end up turning everything into the lowest common denominator to try fit everyone, effectively making a more watered down, and less tailored for peoples interests


----------



## The Catboy (May 15, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> I'm not trying to be negative about it.  It's just, if I had wanted to join the Girl Scouts as a child, I'm pretty sure they wouldn't have included me.  At best, maybe they would have allowed me to tag along as an unofficial member, presuming I had an older sister or Girl Scout member that would vouch for me?  Making special exceptions and unofficial members really aren't the same thing.


Oh I don't take your comment as something negative or anything personal. I personally prefer something questionable be questioned and I will adjust if new information is shown to me. 
I wonder how many groups actually allow that?


----------



## SG854 (May 15, 2018)

If the boyscouts are boycotting the name change then they obviously don’t want girls to join. So why join a group that doesn’t want you in it? 

You have your own group already so improve that group instead. Learn about team work to improve your own group instead of ditching them.

There’s a reason boys don’t want girls to join is so they can have the freedom to act like boys. Put girls into the mix now boys will have to change their behavior or else they will complain about sexism. 

If your around guys then you’ll know boys says and does a lot of things girls won’t like. They insult each other and make jokes about each other. This is a bonding thing that guys do. And something they do to test the waters to see who can take a joke, and who’s cool or not. And they also say dirty sexual things girls don’t want to hear. Gives boys their space to be free to act like themselves.


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 15, 2018)

SG854 said:


> If the boyscouts are boycotting the name change then they obviously don’t want girls to join. So why join a group that doesn’t want you in it?
> 
> You have your own group already so improve that group instead. Learn about team work to improve your own group instead of ditching them.
> 
> ...


yeah unfortunately having girls around when boys are teenagers brings up other issues  (besides potential sexual stuff, although its kinda connected), then you get boys starting to compete for attention and bullying/fighting with each other for that attention, my cousin was in a boyscouts style group, he used to have a blast every few months they went camping and stuff, eventually they went all gender inclusive and it devolved into a shit show with boys bravado causing a negative atmosphere, he ended up fighting with his best friend over dumb shit and quit going, last I heard the group was going to stop going camping as attendance dropped

personally if girls really want this stuff then maybe the girlscouts should make more of an effort to meet the demand instead of just ramming pieces together and hoping it all works out ok


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Then improve the Girl Scouts so there no need for girls to go to Boy Scouts. That’s a problem with Girl Scouts.
> 
> *Yes, that's a problem with Girl Scouts, and if they want to retain their members and they better start improving their program. And in the meantime, other organizations should be free to poach their members if they want to.*
> 
> ...




The whole hullabaloo would be a different thing if these were two branches of the same organization, if their programs were identical, or if the BSA organization was somehow "forced" into doing this and wasn't just trying to double their potential membership pool. 




cots said:


> In schools the children are monitored by teachers and staff along the whole day and kids still find ways to do their thing. In the scouts they spend a lot of time alone, sleep together and are unsupervised a lot. Maybe not the younger scouts, but the ages I'm talking about require constant supervision otherwise there will be sexual harassment and other ill deeds happening. Even if you try to teach the kids not to do such things; they are kids. They will find a way.


This applies to any occasion where boys and girls interact so it's best to segregate them entirely and only let them meet once they're of legal age.


----------



## CallmeBerto (May 15, 2018)

Can we just let boys be boys for 5 mins? I mean we already drug our boys because they act like defective girls - https://pjmedia.com/drhelen/2013/10/28/boys-are-treated-like-defective-girls/

Sometimes you just want to be with your own gender...crazy I know.


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 15, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Can we just let boys be boys for 5 mins? I mean we already drug our boys because they act like defective girls - https://pjmedia.com/drhelen/2013/10/28/boys-are-treated-like-defective-girls/
> 
> Sometimes you just want to be with your own gender...crazy I know.


well I don't think its that boys specifically "want" to only be with their own gender, but they have a messed up idea of what having girls around will entail, there is some mass delusion that girls = all good, boys = all bad, personally I see more of the insidious forms bullying amongst girls, sure its much rarer that it reaches violence, but instead its more of a slow death by a thousand mean words system, while boys generally have a little fight and get over it and are best mates 2 hours later

idk maybe girls would benefit from being a little more boyish and just sort things out for themselves instead of forming little groups to organise their plot to ostracize people and go out of their way to make people feel like shit, having read up a fair bit on psychology it does feel like people often overlook the more serious form of bullying because its generally the girls method and  doesn't quite sound as major as "wow those boys had a little scuffle and he got a black eye" vs "oh all the girls are ignoring her in class" overlooking the sustained damage of prolonged ostracization vs a week with a black eye but your mates again and can have a laugh about how silly the argument was and compare injuries etc....sure it does sound crazy but one does more psychological harm than the other

ultimately I think groups that allow boys/girls to just be boys/girls for a while without any of the gender dynamics coming up is good for young people growing up and learning to become comfortable with themselves


----------



## CallmeBerto (May 15, 2018)

gamesquest1 said:


> well I don't think its that boys specifically "want" to only be with their own gender, but they have a messed up idea of what having girls around will entail, there is some mass delusion that girls = all good, boys = all bad, personally I see more of the insidious forms bullying amongst girls, sure its much rarer that it reaches violence, but instead its more of a slow death by a thousand mean words system, while boys generally have a little fight and get over it and are best mates 2 hours later
> 
> idk maybe girls would benefit from being a little more boyish and just sort things out for themselves instead of forming little groups to organise their plot to ostracize people and go out of their way to make people feel like shit, having read up a fair bit on psychology it does feel like people often overlook the more serious form of bullying because its generally the girls method and  doesn't quite sound as major as "wow those boys had a little scuffle and he got a black eye" vs "oh all the girls are ignoring her in class" overlooking the sustained damage of prolonged ostracization vs a week with a black eye but your mates again and can have a laugh about how silly the argument was and compare injuries etc....sure it does sound crazy but one does more psychological harm than the other




And I do think you make some very good points. When boys are around girls they tend to self censor themselves.

On what you said about the bullying thing. I can 100% as someone who did experience a lot of bullying when I was a child. Getting socially isolated is terrible and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemies.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 15, 2018)

Veho said:


> This applies to any occasion where boys and girls interact so it's best to segregate them entirely and only let them meet once they're of legal age.


Ok I know you're being super sarcastic and that's the point, but

Could you imagine what would happen if toxic social behavior were never trained out of boys, and what the first mass interaction with the opposite sex would be like when they "come of age"

Good lord. I for one wouldn't want that. The only way, in my opinion, to start reducing aggressive sexuality is to stop telling kids that being together is a bad thing. There's other stuff that plays into it, obviously, but I personally think that the whole idea of "boy being with girl is forbidden" just plays into poorly raised kid's sense of rebelliousness and fascination with things they're told they can't have


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2018)

gamesquest1 said:


> idk maybe girls would benefit from being a little more boyish and just sort things out for themselves instead of forming little groups to organise their plot to ostracize people and go out of their way to make people feel like shit, having read up a fair bit on psychology it does feel like people often overlook the more serious form of bullying because its generally the girls method and  doesn't quite sound as major as "wow those boys had a little scuffle and he got a black eye" vs "oh all the girls are ignoring her in class" overlooking the sustained damage of prolonged ostracization vs a week with a black eye but your mates again and can have a laugh about how silly the argument was and compare injuries etc....sure it does sound crazy but one does more psychological harm than the other



It's the go-to method for girls, because it can be done to people stronger than you. It's kind of hard to physically bully someone stronger than you, but manipulating a group against someone is easy if you have a shred of influence, and is very effective and damaging.


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2018)

Its not the boy scouts anymore then. Should just be called The Scouts.


----------



## The Catboy (May 15, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Can we just let boys be boys for 5 mins? I mean we already drug our boys because they act like defective girls - https://pjmedia.com/drhelen/2013/10/28/boys-are-treated-like-defective-girls/
> 
> Sometimes you just want to be with your own gender...crazy I know.


I would like to mention that pjmedia is actually not a very reliable source of information and is known to skew details. The article posted seems to have very little research behind it and seems to only echo within one group of people. I am not saying it's completely wrong, but it's leaning more towards being a political thought than an actual study.
That aside, honestly maybe what kids need is more exposure to each other. Something I've noticed is that far too many guys literally have no idea how to talk to girls or even how to interact with them. It seems like most males these days see women as some mysterious being that they've literally never seen before. Maybe actually having them have to work together in the scouts can help build early relationships and understanding. Maybe we will see kids growing up with a deeper appreciation for each other.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 15, 2018)

As an Eagle Scout, I am utterly disappointed in the BSA giving into the bullshit of the left. The Girl Scouts exist for a reason.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 15, 2018)

I find both the name change AND the boycott silly, here's a better solution!

Keep them separate and make the groups similar, problem solved. but this is america so i doubt that would even work.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 15, 2018)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> I find both the name change AND the boycott silly, here's a better solution!
> 
> Keep them separate and make the groups similar, problem solved. but this is america so i doubt that would even work.


If they're similar, why keep them separate?


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If they're similar, why keep them separate?



To satisfy the ones who don't like the shift. i'm not sexist or anything but if everyone's been fine with this for YEARS why change it now? nobody will complain if they give the same experience.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 15, 2018)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> To satisfy the ones who don't like the shift. i'm not sexist or anything but if everyone's been fine with this for YEARS why change it now? nobody will complain if they give the same experience.


Well

I mean

Why not


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well
> 
> I mean
> 
> Why not



Don't mean to sound rude or anything tho.


----------



## CallmeBerto (May 15, 2018)

@ChaoticCinnabon - You are making the argument that conservatives make a lot and it is not a good one.

So I will make one. Boys and girls mix in schools and in their lives all the time. A guy space and a girl space would be a good thing just to chill out with your bros (girls) and just do what that gender tends to do.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 15, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> @ChaoticCinnabon - You are making the argument that conservatives make a lot and it is not a good one.
> 
> So I will make one. Boys and girls mix in schools and in their lives all the time. A guy space and a girl space would be a good thing just to chill out with your bros (girls) and just do what that gender tends to do.


I'd agree with that, except Scouts isn't advertised as a "retreat" from life (other than some very specific events), it's advertised as an organization to teach both life and survival skills. None of what I ever did in Scouts was something that could have in any way been restricted to one gender or another


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'd agree with that, except Scouts isn't advertised as a "retreat" from life (other than some very specific events), it's advertised as an organization to teach both life and survival skills. None of what I ever did in Scouts was something that could have in any way been restricted to one gender or another




I don't think girls should be segregated all the time. and generally i'm mixed on this. as a fellow who's NEVER gone to these kinda things i don't truly understand how they work... i'm for the most part a lefty but when i'm unsure things sound a bit wrong from me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CallmeBerto said:


> @ChaoticCinnabon - You are making the argument that conservatives make a lot and it is not a good one.
> 
> So I will make one. Boys and girls mix in schools and in their lives all the time. A guy space and a girl space would be a good thing just to chill out with your bros (girls) and just do what that gender tends to do.


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 15, 2018)

SG854 said:


> If the boyscouts are boycotting the name change then they obviously don’t want girls to join. So why join a group that doesn’t want you in it?
> 
> You have your own group already so improve that group instead. Learn about team work to improve your own group instead of ditching them.


Try applying that logic to something like segregated schools. Doesn’t sound as good anymore, does it? 

Girl Scouts is basically one big MLM scam, and does not provide many of the experiences provided by Boy Scouts. The fact of the matter is that the boy scouts realized that they would make up for lost participation by accepting girls who couldn’t get what they wanted from Girl Scouts. It was a smart move on their part, and trying to say it wasn’t is asinine.


----------



## DinohScene (May 15, 2018)

Just rename it to Scouts and shut up about it?


----------



## CallmeBerto (May 15, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> Try applying that logic to something like segregated schools. Doesn’t sound as good anymore, does it?
> 
> Girl Scouts is basically one big MLM scam, and does not provide many of the experiences provided by Boy Scouts. The fact of the matter is that the boy scouts realized that they would make up for lost participation by accepting girls who couldn’t get what they wanted from Girl Scouts. It was a smart move on their part, and trying to say it wasn’t is asinine.



He said to change the girl scouts. So wtf dude?


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 15, 2018)

This thread exploded! Im impressed.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 15, 2018)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> This thread exploded! Im impressed.


It's in the politics section, where everyone has an opinion on something


----------



## Megadriver94 (May 21, 2018)

Boy Scouts shouldn't have to do this. They are a PRIVATE ORGANIZATION, NOT A GOVERNMENT ONE! Its is called Boy Scouts. Whether or not such groups are to allow the inclusion of atheist, agnostic(which I am personally) or non-heterosexual kids is up to their administration/higher-ups, not the federal government! Girl Scouts and other lesser organizations did it without major government pressure on them.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (May 21, 2018)

We always had girls in the Scouts, Lupetti (little wolves) for boys and Coccinelle (ladybugs) for girls


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 22, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> Boy Scouts shouldn't have to do this. They are a PRIVATE ORGANIZATION, NOT A GOVERNMENT ONE! Its is called Boy Scouts. Whether or not such groups are to allow the inclusion of atheist, agnostic(which I am personally) or non-heterosexual kids is up to their administration/higher-ups, not the federal government! Girl Scouts and other lesser organizations did it without major government pressure on them.


........ You do realize it's the choice of the private organization to include girls, right?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> ........ You do realize it's the choice of the private organization to include girls, right?



So what was so wrong with the Girl Scouts program to where BSA caved in to allow for such a change? That's what I want to know.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 22, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> So what was so wrong with the Girl Scouts program to where BSA caved in to allow for such a change? That's what I want to know.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


except it was broke... reread the article, dude.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 22, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> except it was broke... reread the article, dude.



Seems like political pandering to me, but whatever.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 22, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> So what was so wrong with the Girl Scouts program to where BSA caved in to allow for such a change? That's what I want to know.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


They're two different programs, there's no reason not to include other genders in the two programs. In boy scouts specifically, you learn a lot of survival-related skills, whereas girl scouts, from what I understand, is more focused towards salesmanship and organization


----------



## granville (May 22, 2018)

Apparently the programs and activities are substantially different. I've never been a scout. But people who know more about the scouts have claimed that the girl scouts offer more in the way of artistic and communal activities and are substantially lighter in terms of STEM fields. The boy scouts apparently offers more STEM activities.

Though I don't know if this is the primary reason girls want to join boy scouts. Possibly the activities have SOME factor in it, or maybe they just want to hang out with boys more than girls.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 22, 2018)

granville said:


> Apparently the programs and activities are substantially different. I've never been a scout. But people who know more about the scouts have claimed that the girl scouts offer more in the way of artistic and communal activities and are substantially lighter in terms of STEM fields. The boy scouts apparently offers more STEM activities.
> 
> Though I don't know if this is the primary reason girls want to join boy scouts. Possibly the activities have SOME factor in it, or maybe they just want to hang out with boys more than girls.


Agreed on the STEM part as well, although it was up-and-coming when I was a member so I can't say much as to what it is now

As for the second, I'd say it's a pretty valid reason for joining, too. Socialization is a huge part of growing up, and joining Scouts for the social experience is really half of what it has to offer anyway, for either organization


----------



## Megadriver94 (May 22, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> except it was broke... reread the article, dude.


No it wasn't broken. You clearly are coming off as a fucking radical progressive. The BSA were fine as-is. The Girl Scouts eventually allowed Lesbian females and then also transsexual girls without being picked on by many Democrats and Ruth Ginsberg(the latter of whom I have no love for).


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 22, 2018)

This is Stupid. Just another example of how cancerous society is right now because of a few weak pieces of shit.
Girl Scouts is a thing, this is absolutely fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Chary (May 22, 2018)

I mean, cool I guess. I always thought the boy scouts were way cooler than the girl scouts as a kid. I might have even joined the boy scouts if this was a thing back then. Scouts BSA sounds kinda lame for a name though. I feel like both the Boy Scouts and the Girl Scouts should merge though, they're two different organizations, but I feel like now they're going to be scuffling with each other for members. Maybe that's what they need to make both relevant in today's age, though?



Pacheko17 said:


> This is Stupid. Just another example of how cancerous society is right now because of a few weak pieces of shit..


What? Care to explain what you mean without the frothing rage? 

Girl Scouts do already exist, but both are entirely different. Girl Scout stuff is way more artistic, Boy Scouts are far more science-y and outdoorsy. If Girl Scouts start allowing boys, then it'd be awesome. Letting kids choose which one they want to focus on is totally beneficial for both clubs' memberships in the end.


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2018)

I would guess that merging them 2 would solve the thing for once and for all, maybe.


----------



## gameboy (May 22, 2018)

people are fucking stupid, why not just change the girl scout program? oh because cookies make too much money?... And kids nowadays are fucking stupid too, especially boys. We're gonna hear stories about how these girls got raped by these boys because theyre like a pack of fucking wolves. But they'll just call it 'assault' or some shit because RAPE is too powerful a word for these millennial cucks.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 8, 2018)

So apparently the girl scouts are suing the boy scouts over this in an amusing twist


https://www.npr.org/2018/11/07/6653...-usa-files-suit-against-boy-scouts-of-america

Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 8, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> So apparently the girl scouts are suing the boy scouts over this in an amusing twist
> 
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/11/07/6653...-usa-files-suit-against-boy-scouts-of-america
> ...




Oh boo hoo for them, crybabies, the lot of them.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 8, 2018)

Hungary doesn't even separate Boy Scouts and Girl Scouts.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 8, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Hungary doesn't even separate Boy Scouts and Girl Scouts.



I don't blame them


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 8, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> So apparently the girl scouts are suing the boy scouts over this in an amusing twist
> 
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/11/07/6653...-usa-files-suit-against-boy-scouts-of-america
> ...



figures. just another bad business decision from everybody's least favorite daycare center.


----------



## Viri (Nov 8, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> So apparently the girl scouts are suing the boy scouts over this in an amusing twist
> 
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/11/07/6653...-usa-files-suit-against-boy-scouts-of-america
> ...



Gotta get their cookie sellers away from those icky icky gross boys!


----------



## SG854 (Nov 8, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> figures. just another bad business decision from everybody's least favorite daycare center.


They drop the name boy to be more gender inclusive and now they are getting sued. I also remember the complaint having the word man in policeman and fireman was sexist. So they drop it to be more inclusive. There’s no point in calling it Boy Scouts anymore when girls are admitted now.

The scouts was always about learning skills and being away from parents on your own to learn to work together and deal with world problems.

They complained that girls were not allowed on the Boy Scouts, but Venture Scouts existed, where boys and girls can mix. Venture Scouts was one of the core programs of Boy Scouts of America, so why complain about Boy Scouts not letting girls in? I dunno.

There is a program for strictly boys that catered to things boys like, and one for both girls and boys. This whole Boy Scouts not letting girls in complaint was unessesary to begin with.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 8, 2018)

SG854 said:


> They drop the name boy to be more gender inclusive and now they are getting sued. I also remember the complaint having the word man in policeman and fireman was sexist. So they drop it to be more inclusive. There’s no point in calling it Boy Scouts anymore when girls are admitted now.
> 
> The scouts was always about learning skills and being away from parents on your own to learn to work together and deal with world problems.
> 
> ...


I was actually talking about the girl scouts. a dumb lawsuit like this is only gonna make people hate them more. letting girls into what used to be the boy scouts was a pretty smart move.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 8, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> I was actually talking about the girl scouts. a dumb lawsuit like this is only gonna make people hate them more. letting girls into what used to be the boy scouts was a pretty smart move.



Maybe now they shouldn't allow them if they're going to pusillanimously sue them. Douche move on their part.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Nov 8, 2018)

"Now"? In Italy are decades that girls can be Scouts


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 8, 2018)

EmanueleBGN said:


> "Now"? In Italy are decades that girls can be Scouts


It's not that; it's that before, there were separate Girl Scouts and Boy Scouts, but the Boy Scouts started letting girls in as well.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 8, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Maybe now they shouldn't allow them if they're going to pusillanimously sue them. Douche move on their part.


that makes zero sense. they aren't being sued by children from the female half of the species, they're being sued by an uncaring super-corp that that manipulates said small children to peddling their crap. its kinda concerning that the first thing that pops into your brain is "punish the little girls!"


----------



## SG854 (Nov 8, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> I was actually talking about the girl scouts. a dumb lawsuit like this is only gonna make people hate them more. letting girls into what used to be the boy scouts was a pretty smart move.


They did let them in under Venture Scouts. One for just purely boys, and one for boys and girls to mix.

The reason why 2 separate scouts formed was to have activities that caters to different genders. Focusing on 2 genders takes more time and effort then focusing on 1. Your more efficient having speperate scouts then lumping everyone together.

It’s like putting bright students and kids that move at a slow pace together. If the teacher moves too fast then slow learning student will be left behind. If teachers moves at a slow pace then bright students becomes bored, restless, and falls behind on grades, sometimes put on medication for being too energetic. So they created seperate classes that caters to needs of different learning styles. That’s also why 2 separate scouts formed in the first place. Different activities for different genders.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Nov 8, 2018)

Girl scouts


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 8, 2018)

SG854 said:


> They did let them in under Venture Scouts. One for just purely boys, and one for boys and girls to mix.
> 
> The reason why 2 separate scouts formed was to have activities that caters to different genders. Focusing on 2 genders takes more time and effort then focusing on 1. Your more efficient having speperate scouts then lumping everyone together.
> 
> It’s like putting bright students and kids that move at a slow pace together. If the teacher moves too fast then slow learning student will be left behind. If teachers moves at a slow pace then bright students becomes bored, restless, and falls behind on grades, sometimes put on medication for being too energetic. So they created seperate classes that caters to needs of different learning styles. That’s also why 2 separate scouts formed in the first place. Different activities for different genders.


but that was done under the assumption that girls and boys will always want completely different things, which is obviously untrue, so the example you used doesn't really fit. it would be more like there is a fast moving and slow moving class, but kids are assigned randomly. sure, it'll work sometimes, but other times it'll just screw over the kids.

as for venture scouts, I really hadn't heard of it till now, so my guess is that there aren't that many troops.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 9, 2018)

HamBone41801 said:


> it would be more like there is a fast moving and slow moving class, but kids are assigned randomly. sure, it'll work sometimes, but other times it'll just screw over the kids.


Kids aren’t assigned randomly, they take tests to see where to be placed. There is certain requirements to make it in honors classes and top private schools.



HamBone41801 said:


> but that was done under the assumption that girls and boys will always want completely different things, which is obviously untrue, so the example you used doesn't really fit.


It’s also untrue that they always want the same thing.

Then merge Boy Scouts and Girls Scouts. Having two separate scouts will makes it pointless if they don’t have different interests.

I think having one group mostly boys and another having mixed provides a good middle ground, instead of full on merging. It’s keeps differences of opinions satisfied.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 9, 2018)

SG854 said:


> It’s also untrue that they always want the same thing.


exactly. no argument there. my entire point has been that the kids should have a choice, and its in both companies interests to let them.



SG854 said:


> Kids aren’t assigned randomly, they take tests to see where to be placed. There is certain requirements to make it in honors classes and top private schools.


yea, that would be dumb. that was my point.



SG854 said:


> Then merge Boy Scouts and Girls Scouts. Having two separate scouts will makes it pointless if they don’t have different interests.


I never said they should do the same stuff, i think that would hurt both of them in the long run.


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Ah this makes me sad. Boys and girls are different, and the Boy Scouts and the Girl Scouts were founded with those differences in mind. Now the idea of "men can do anything a woman can do" and "woman can do anything a man can do" is the prevailing thought nowadays. Dumb shit :c


----------



## urherenow (Nov 9, 2018)

umm... no time to waste on a post like this to read every reply, so forgive me if these two points were pointed out already, but...

1) The Boy Scouts have always discriminated, and not just with gay boys. They also kicked people out in the past just for not believing in God.

2) The Girl Scouts STARTED the outcry, and in fact, threatened a lawsuit for using the name "Scouts" without the preceding "Boy" (yea... so much for this "equality" that feminists *say they want, but they would rather discrimination to be more prevalent than ever, just flipped around in their favor).


----------



## Viri (Nov 9, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I also remember the complaint having the word man in policeman and fireman was sexist. So they drop it to be more inclusive. There’s no point in calling it Boy Scouts anymore when girls are admitted now.


So, when are we going to get more female waste collectors? 99% of them are men. If we stop calling them "Trash Man", do you think we'll have 50/50 male and female waste collectors?!

https://foresternetwork.com/msw-management-magazine/ms-waste/ms-waste-collection/women-in-waste/


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 9, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> Ah this makes me sad. Boys and girls are different, and the Boy Scouts and the Girl Scouts were founded with those differences in mind. Now the idea of "men can do anything a woman can do" and "woman can do anything a man can do" is the prevailing thought nowadays. Dumb shit :c



While I might still be willing to hear arguments on how in spite of that it is still beneficial for forcing or allowing boys and girls to be separated/mixed, and would simultaneously not be surprised to hear most of those actually pushing for the original change did not give a flying fuck about joining/having their kids join I don't know if I can go there.

Looking at what the groups do they appear to do different things -- group formerly known as the boy scouts doing survival type things and the girl scouts doing more arts and crafts, community activities and other such things. I imagine the appeal is predominantly along gender lines but I know it not to be exclusive to it (mainly as I once was involved with a group called the woodcraft folk that had plenty of young girlies involved and seemingly enjoying it... and as far as their activities go the clue is in the name).



Viri said:


> So, when are we going to get more female waste collectors? 99% of them are men. If we stop calling them "Trash Man", do you think we'll have 50/50 male and female waste collectors?!
> 
> https://foresternetwork.com/msw-management-magazine/ms-waste/ms-waste-collection/women-in-waste/


Does that mean we have to stop calling it feminism if it is about gender equality now?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 27, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Why is the Girl Scouts still intact and exclusively for girls but the Boy Scouts now has to include girls. Why?
> 
> So people complain that girls are not allowed in the Boy Scouts. Umm... the Boy Scouts. So they change the Boy Scouts to BSA and allow girls in.
> 
> Now there are people against this decision. Even the Girl Scouts are criticizing the Boy Scouts for this stupid decision.


You can have it one way but not both.


----------

